# Opinions & advice needed. Rack vs Trailer



## EddynAU (Dec 27, 2012)

G' day all.

I'm new to the forum and Australia. So hopefully no issues posting here.

Here's the issue. Coming from Canada my fishing was all fresh water and because I'm new to Australia I've recently purchased a new car.
So what's the deal with the salt? Currently I walk my yak to the beach/water but I'm interested in going further afield.
Every time I haul my yak out of the water it has some sand and a fair bit of water dripping off it for quite some time.
Do you guys really put these yaks on your vehicles and are there any issues with salt damage on your vehicles long term?

So what do you guys do?
Do I shell out extra for a trailer or just rack it, or is there something I'm missing?

Thanks for the advice and have a great new years.
Eddy,  
Gold Coast


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Provided you hose the car off after the trip, and take care not to scratch the paint you'll be fine. Also, keep an eye out for taps (faucets?) at your launch point - carry a hose and you can rinse off the yak before transport.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

I wax the car with starbrite boat polish and of course as scater has said carry a hose.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Eddy

Welcome to the forum and well done on getting out yak fishing in Australia. Having fished in Canada, and a fair bit here, I reckon you're going to find a few differences between the two environments.

If you have a yak carrier which doesn't have a steel roof, rust won't be a problem. For example I use a Suzuki Sierra soft top. Finding a way to fit the roof racks is a bit of an issue but I solved it. If you can afford to run such a second car and if you're only travelling short distances to the launch point, such a vehicle is well worth considering. Note that slinging wet clothes etc into the boot of a car can rust the boot out so it's not just the roof that's a problem.

If you can run only one car and it's valuable, I'd definitely rack the yak rather than use a trailer, which will bring along its own share of problems. As scater has indicated, many beach launch locations in Australia have fresh water showers and taps somewhere nearby. If the tap does not have a handle you can buy a 4-way tap tool at most hardware stores for less than $10.

Hope you're getting some fish.

Kev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Eddy on those occasions I visit the salt a take along a few liters of water and and mop down the yak with a damp half towel before loading on top of the vehicle.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

To each his own... as a tinkerer and an older bloke who can't see why so many people have trouble driving and reversing trailers I built my own custom trailer and its perfect for my use. I have the kayaks securely locked up inside an enclosed trailer, no worries about the water run off from the yaks and its the easiest way to unload and load the kayak. No lifting, just slide it out and then back in again - dead simple and the yak is pretty much set up when I get to the launch site.

an appropriate search will find a lot of info on my trailer and others as well as a variety of racks and loaders. Plenty of coverage on the forum for which ever way you end up looking.

click here to have a gander at my trailer... not everyone's cup of tea but its out on the road a lot as we use it all the time... viewtopic.php?f=95&t=43082&hilit=trailer

cheers

John


----------



## EddynAU (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies gents. Quite a few good options and solutions I never thought of. 
Now to figure out what's the better bang for my buck, but at least I know both are totally realistic.

Cheers mates, much appreciated!
Eddy


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

If time permits, you can just leave your yak to totally drain of any saltwater before you attemp to load it onto your racks. I always hose my car down with freshwater after I get home, however sometimes, like when I'm away on holidays, it's not always possible to do this.

Personally, I believe a trailer would be the best option. It would make launching and retrieving much quicker and easier, plus there's no worries about your car getting rusty.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

liam8227 said:


> I dry the yak with a towel. Put it on my roof racks and when I get home I wash the yak and car with a pressure washer. I wash the lot down each and every time.


x2

At the end of a fish I dry myself and change. Empty the yak through the bungs, turn it over to empty, then towel it down
It is not the same thing as road salting in winter which kills cars. So not as bad as you might be thinking. Personally I wouldn't be bothered with a trailer, way too much hassle.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to OZ. 
I like keeping my HSV's in top condition yet I only launch my yaks in salt water. 
I have never taken any precautions because of the salt water. I usually wash the salt off after get home.
With a yak there should be no need to reverse into the water. So we are just talking about the little bit of salt water that gets on the car at the retrieve. In my experience this is not going to effect your new cars paint.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Eddy, should have mentioned it earlier, but I love you turtle tracks!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I live by the sea. The amount of salt water that hits my roof when I load the yak is nothing compared to the constant air salt that coats my whole car on a daily basis. I can park my car at the beach, walk the dogs for 20 minutes and then have to wash the windscreen to remove the salt crust before driving off. Short of washing my car every 30 mins, there is nothing I can do to control this. Yet I have zero rust.

I really wouldn't be concerned. The do nothing option works for me.


----------



## philhaz (Dec 17, 2009)

HI Ed

I used to rack my Kayak on a fairly new Prado. I always cleaned the kayak as best as possible before it went on the roof, and always hosed the vehicle down after the yak was unloaded. Recently I noticed a couple of rust spots around the the rear door. I've had these repaired and now use the trailer. I would suggest to anyone racking their kayak they do a thorough inspection of their vehicle.

Cheers

Philhaz


----------



## EddynAU (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Phil, I'm leaning towards the trailer option. Can you provide and specs on the trailer you picked up. 
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I am lazy and negligent. I leave my AI on the beach for several weeks at a time, wash it down twice a year, load it on the car which rarely gets washed.

Car is fine and so is yak. Better things to do with my time.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been using racks on an old ED falcom for the last 3 years and the salt has done the deed the roof both above the wind sceen and rear window are rusting pretty bad
I hadn't worried as the car is not quite a show piece
any way I picked up another older ford ( I dont need anything flash to get to work or to go fishing ) and to spare it a bit I'm building a trailer

just a basic 8 x 4 with a 6' draw bar
heres the start of it



















since the pics ( sat morning ) I fitted some tie rails and side steps


----------



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Just thought I would add my own experience, I use a small box trailer but you have to store it somewhere, parking a car is so much easier than a car plus trailer especially if you are near a beach or boat ramp in Sydney.
But on the flip side, I would have to strip my kayak to put it on a roof rack, it goes on a trailer fully rigged. Whichever you choose make it easy for yourself and you will use the kayak more.

Welcome to Australia

Yolo


----------

